# Help



## alibran (Oct 23, 2007)

I have two black moors.They keep chasing each other.What does that mean.Sometimes it looks like they are fighting. Any help here?????


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

what size tank? They could be fighting. Is there any damage to either fish (nips in fins, missing scales)? That would mean trouble.


----------



## alibran (Oct 23, 2007)

Well it is a 10 gallon tank.Maybe ur right.Thanks!!!!


----------



## alibran (Oct 23, 2007)

Wait are you sure they are fighting or are they mating???Im not sure!
:chair:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

unless they are the size of a softball or been in that ten gallon for quite a few years then no.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have to agree with fishfirst, goldfish (even black ones) get much large before they breed. The tank is so small they are getting on one another's nerves. Start looking for friend with a nice pond home for these two.


----------



## alibran (Oct 23, 2007)

They are small right now though.They are not near the size of a softball!!!Oh well.Thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------

